# Phrag. Mem. Mariza Rolando



## paphman (Mar 13, 2019)

Here is another recent flowering from Roger's collection.

Enjoy!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 13, 2019)

A bit of a surprising outcome, but in a good way. I was expecting to see something more along the lines of the average Eumelias Arias and Fritz Schomburg, but this came out looking like a large Hanne Popow with none of the downsides that kovachii often imparts in its hybrids.


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 13, 2019)

Nice balance to the form as well.


----------



## abax (Mar 13, 2019)

Wonderfully interesting outcome. I like it and it's a good evening
when I get to see Phrags on ST. WOOHOO!


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 14, 2019)

Healthy looking plant and lovely flower! 
How tall is the spike?


----------



## monocotman (Mar 15, 2019)

That is a nice pale one.Was the Hanne Popow used made with besseae flavum?
David


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2019)

Yay besseae hybrids! Thanks for sharing. I saw this on the Peruvian forum and thought is was a Phrag. Manzur la Aldea. How big is the bloom?


----------



## richgarrison (Mar 15, 2019)

Nice! love the contrasting dorsal and synsepal...


----------



## abapple (Mar 16, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae hybrids! Thanks for sharing. I saw this on the Peruvian forum and thought is was a Phrag. Manzur la Aldea. How big is the bloom?


Look below the first picture. Those are manzuri one open and one about to open.


----------



## southernbelle (Mar 16, 2019)

paphman said:


> Here is another recent flowering from Roger's collection.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> ...


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Mar 18, 2019)

I love this hybrid a lot. I bloomed 6-7 plants and 4 of them get awarded.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm kind of blown away by that dorsal for some reason


----------

